# Chef's Challenge fundraiser for cancer with Gordon Ramsay



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I hope it's ok with the moderators to share this here and if it isn't I will understand if you remove the post.

My husband works in the Liberty Market Complex in TO (it's near the Exhibition grounds) and whenever something is going on in the complex everyone in the building hears about it.

On the 30th of September one of the tenants in the building will be hosting the Chef's Challenge Fundraiser featuring Canadian Celebrity Chefs and Gordon Ramsay will be running the kitchen.

I thought I'd share it here for those people who are close to the TO area and might be interested in going. I'm not sure if I'm going to go or not. My husband isn't interested and I don't want to go by myself. If I can get some people from work or a few friends together I'll go but definitely not alone. Anyway here is the poster he was emailed and it does name the website so you can find out more about the event.


----------



## mchugh (Oct 6, 2010)

*More information: *

*Canada's Hottest Celebrity Chefs will join *

*Chef Gordon Ramsay for the inaugural Chef's Challenge: *

*The Ultimate Battle for a Cure, **presented by World MasterCard *

*to benefit breast and ovarian cancer education and research at *

*Mount Sinai Hospital*

Canada's hottest all-star line up, featuring food network Celebrity Chefs David Rocco, Jamie Kennedy, Lynn Crawford, Mark McEwan, and Massimo Caprawill join Chef Gordon Ramsay for the inaugural Chef's Challenge: The Ultimate Battle for a Cure, presented by World MasterCard to benefit breast and ovarian cancer education and research at Mount Sinai Hospital. We invite you to join us in the battle against Cancer on Saturday, November 20, 2010 at the Carlu 444 Yonge Street, 7[sup]th[/sup] floor, Toronto. 

*Each participant must raise a minimum of $2,500 to attend the event and watch the culinary battle unfold*. The 50 highest fundraisers earn the privilege to cook with one of five Celebrity Chefs and unleash their inner master chef. The action unfolds as the Celebrity Chefs lead their team through the process of making three courses of a five course meal while under the close watch of fiery Chef Gordon Ramsay. All teams must deliver each course on-time for judging by a select panel of celebrity judges for tasting and scoring.


----------

